# Li Po charger



## Scottmisfits (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm selling one of my victors so that I can get something that charges Li Po cells. It has to do 1-3 cells. Cost isn't a major issue but it has to be equivalent to the price of a Triton or less. Triton's are a charger that I'm looking at but I want some more options. It would be nice if it did regular reciever packs, tx packs and a real 1/10h scale battery as well but not neccessary. That means it has to charge c cell's at 5 amp minimum, preferably at 6 amp.

And if you have links to them as well, that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.duratrax.com/caraccys/dtxp4170.html


----------



## Scottmisfits (Jan 6, 2005)

After reading the review on rctech.net, it's definatley on the top of list. I want to see what else is around but the two disadvantages of the Ice are more than made up by my other Victor.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Check out the MRC Super Brain 969. It can do LiPo cells. I have one and find it very versatile. It can charge 2 packs at one time! The 969 also can charge sub-c cell packs, NiMH or NICd. I think it's about $100


----------



## Scottmisfits (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a 959 and I am very dis-satisfied with it. I want a competition level charger that has enough features to do what I want. A friend of mine has the 969 and we've tried charging my batteries at 5 amps, for my XXXT and XXXS. The run times just don't last as long. Good enough for bashing around and not really caring but I do care about the run time when I race.

My top three right no are the Triton, the Ice, and one from Apogee. I'll have to find out which one it is again.


----------



## gordonmoney (Jan 15, 2002)

Check out the Astro flight lipo charger(I think it's the 109). From what I hear, the Superbrain is NOT to be used with lipo's. If you are using it and haven't ignited your home yet, you're lucky.


----------



## bdavis27701 (Oct 1, 2003)

I have the Triton with the temp sensor and love it.I use it to charge my li-po's and 3300's.The temp sensor works excellent on it.My 3300 work very well when charged on it also even though it has a max of 5 amps.


----------

